# LR crashes related to writing metadata into XMP?



## thijs (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi team,

I've been having a problem starting LR since a few days. It crashes right after startup. I've done some trouble shooting, learning a lot from threads on your Forum! I think I have come up with the cause but do not know how to address it: I need some help.

In short: two of my catalogs crash my LR on start-up every time. I suspect checking _'Automatically Write Changes Into XMP'_ in the catalog settings has corrupted these catalogs, because that's when the problem started. These are my only catalogs that have .lrcat-journal files, and I understand that might be related to the aforementioned setting. It would also explain why LR crashes right away after startup: I understand that LR starts with executing 'old' actions that were saved in the journal file the last time LR was closed.

Questions:
- what could have caused the crash when checking the _'Automatically write Changes into XMP'_ checkbox? It happened appr. 1 second after that.
- how can I fix it? Can I just delete the .lrcat-journal file?

Thanks in advance!! Below I've written a more detailed report about the problem and my search for the cause.

Thijs


In more detail:
I'm using Lightroom mainly for the Library function. I use Bridge and PS for other functions. I have an archive, located on two external HD (WD MyBooks). I've created a catalog and imported the images, app 90,000 of them. As I was going through them, making collections, applying keywords, etc, it became unstable. At some point, it would crash after a few seconds after starting up. I discovered I could keep it running by selecting another folder in the Library right after startup. But the instability remained, and I decided to reinstall LR. This did not fix the problem, and I decided to create an new catalog and start from scratch. I had not done much work yet, so no big thing. All seemed to work, but now, a few weeks later, I'm having the same (or similar?) problem with my newly built catalog. It seems to have started after I had tried to set the preferences to 'Automatically Write Changes Into XMP'. As soon as I checked the checkbox, LR crashed. After that, LR shuts down right after starting up, every time. I can just see the black window saying which catalog is opening up, and then the Windows dialogue appears saying _'Adobe Photoshop Lightroom has stopped working'_, etc. The same problem did also occur on all other catalogs.

After reading some threads, I decided to do the following before each try to start LR while trouble shooting:
- delete agprefs and lock files
- start Lightroom with Ctrl key, and always test integrity on opening the catalog.

This narrowed down the problem to two catalogs. The other ones would open no prob.
On the two problem catalogs, the following happens every time: 
- integrity test is being done.
- the welcome dialog window about automatic updates and 'the five rules' comes up.
- but right away, behind the welcome dialog window, LR crashes, saying 'Adobe Photoshop Lightroom has stopped working', etc.

This is what I have tried until now with no result:
- uninstall LR 3.4, and an old 1.4 that was still on my computer, uninstall iMatch (to get rid of old drivers maybe?).
- created a new User Account with Admin rights.
- reinstalled a freshly downloaded 3.4. in this new account.
- I located 2 msvcr100.dll files on my computer, they were all version 10.0.30319.1  (one in System32 folder, one in SysWOW64)
- I started Windows in Safe Mode and started LR
All of this had no effect on the problem.

My system is generally very stable. I did have an instability problem with PS after upgrading Avast to the most recent version. After downgrading Avast the problem disappeared.


----------



## thijs (Jun 27, 2011)

In addition to what I wrote earlier:

I've taken other catalogs, one empty, one very small (2GB of CR2 and tiffs and jpgs), and tried the 'Automatically write Metadata Into XML' option, and it worked fine. So it seems to be a combination of that option and the content of the catalog and/or folders? Could it be a capacity problem? I've heard that earlier versions of LR could not cope with large numbers of files? I have appr 90K files, but lots of RAM: 16Gb.

Thijs


----------



## thijs (Jun 27, 2011)

Another thought: is it possible that switching on 'Automatically Write Changes Into XMP' *after *importing 90,000 files has caused LR to overload/panic? In fact I am ordering it to write metadata to thousands of files at once.
I have now started a new catalog, switched 'Automatically Write Changes Into XMP' on right away, and am currently importing the 90.000 images. I'll keep you posted.

Thijs


----------



## thijs (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been adding images to my newly built catalog, that would 'Automatically Write Changes Into XMP' right from the start. I added chunks of my archive at a time, hoping to find corrupted files. At some poit there was a crash adding folders 160-174. So I went back to a backup, and added 170-174. Crashed again. Back to the backup, and only add 174: crash. I thought I was getting closer to the problem. But just to countercheck, I started a new catalog and added 170-174. Crash! Another new catalog, added 160-169: crash!

So this rules out the capacity/memory limitations.

Then I noticed there is more info on the problem in the crash dialog window. I've copied it right here: can anyone see important clues here? It reads MSVCR100.dll ; does this mean this is the villain?


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:    APPCRASH
  Application Name:    lightroom.exe
  Application Version:    3.4.1.10
  Application Timestamp:    4dd53458
  Fault Module Name:    MSVCR100.dll
  Fault Module Version:    10.0.30319.1
  Fault Module Timestamp:    4ba220dc
  Exception Code:    c0000005
  Exception Offset:    000000000003c250
  OS Version:    6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.1
  Locale ID:    1043
  Additional Information 1:    5ca4
  Additional Information 2:    ba688f72c98a045cbb0557d19fbdd701
  Additional Information 3:    01c1
  Additional Information 4:    37bb6d0b5841fff8ce73d54685e86215


----------



## clee01l (Jun 27, 2011)

thijs, welcome to the forum.  keep on posting and you may solve your own problem. 

Two things that you have mentioned are possible significant 





> is it possible that switching on 'Automatically Write Changes Into XMP' *after *importing 90,000 files has caused LR to overload/


If you have 90K images in your catalog LR will not be able to update them instantly.  It is possible that each time you start LR it resumes writing chnges to XMP. Are these master originals RAW format other than DNG, DNG or JPEG?  MSVCR100.dll is a Microsoft Linked Library that is distributed along with executables written using Microsoft Visual C++.  Yes, it could be a Mocrosoft bug. (8 cores, 16GB RAM and a multithreaded applicatuion like LR may have overloaded the ability of the DLL to handle all the write requests thrown at it by LR.

Where are you master image files stored?  How much free space remains on that drive?  Do you have full permissions to the drive? Do you know if you are creating XMP files or updating master JPEGS or DNGs?

Have you deleted/renamed  your Preferences File "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs"  Renaming it will cause LR to start from the default settings and should(?) turn off the 'Automatically Write Changes Into XMP'  Are you running the latest LR version 3.4.1?


----------



## thijs (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Clee, thanks for replying!

About MSVCR100.dll:
I've attached a screendump of the versions I have on my computer. On the net I found an advice to run sfc/scannow from the command promt; I have done this already. It reported 3 repaired files. This resulted in a 50MB!! logfile in which I cannot find anything about the repaired files. I've also sent you a screendump of all installations I have done recently (you'll notice I use Classic Windows GUI). That also includes some Microsoft Visual C++ which is abacadabra to me. Could these updates be the cause? Or the .NET updates? Can I just uninstall them or do I need them?

About the master files:
I backup my files on DVD, and now on BluRay.  For practical reasons, when large HD's became available, I've copied all  these disks back onto two WD MyBooks of 1 TB each (non-raid, single  HD's) connected with USB2 or Firewire800 or 400. These folders contain  all kinds of files dating back to 1992. Tif, jpg, CR2, psd, psb, layered  tif, LZW tif, NEF, tif out of Phase One digital back (RAW), MOS from Leaf back's, etc. There  might even be the odd doc, or PP5 (Picture Publisher from the old days),  or anything else. At the moment I do not use DNG's, I'm still in doubt wether I should start doing that and/or converting all raw files in my archive.... On import, I notice that LR skips some file types,  and sends error messages about others (damaged or onsupported, etc). The HD's have 13 and 180 Gb free space. The second one is still being added to on a daily basis with new work. Permissions is a pretty vague area for me in Vista, but I have tried to give as much permissions as possible to drive J: (another screendump, Drive J: seems to give the most troubles).
Now you mention the xmp sidecarfiles: I have used Photools iMatch before LR to manage my archive. I had thought of the strategy to make all my files read-only, to protect them, and to use xmp sidecars for ALL my files. I used iMatch to create them on import, so virtually all my files have them, inclusing very old tif's and jpg's. When I started working with Lightroom I unlocked all my files again to make it possible to write IPTC to the files. Do you think all these xmp files could be the problem? It seems I'll have to do more testing....

Yes I have deleted agprefs and lock files dozens of times now; I do it every time before I try anything. My LR was downloaded yesterday from the Adobe site.

Hope you can help, thanks,

Thijs


----------



## thijs (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Clee, thanks for replying!

About MSVCR100.dll:
I've  attached a screendump of the versions I have on my computer. On the net I  found an advice to run sfc/scannow from the command promt; I have done  this already. It reported 3 repaired files. This resulted in a 50MB!!  logfile in which I cannot find anything about the repaired files. I've  also sent you a screendump of all installations I have done recently  (you'll notice I use Classic Windows GUI). That also includes some  Microsoft Visual C++ which is abacadabra to me. Could these updates be  the cause? Or the .NET updates? Can I just uninstall them or do I need  them?

 About the master files:
I backup my files on DVD, and now on BluRay.  For practical reasons, when large HD's became available, I've copied all  these disks back onto two WD MyBooks of 1 TB each (non-raid, single  HD's) connected with USB2 or Firewire800 or 400. These folders contain  all kinds of files dating back to 1992. Tif, jpg, CR2, psd, psb, layered  tif, LZW tif, NEF, tif out of Phase One digital back (RAW), MOS from  Leaf back's, etc. There  might even be the odd doc, or PP5 (Picture Publisher from the old days),  or anything else. At the moment I do not use DNG's, I'm still in doubt  wether I should start doing that and/or converting all raw files in my  archive.... On import, I notice that LR skips some file types,  and sends error messages about others (damaged or onsupported, etc). The  HD's have 13 and 180 Gb free space. The second one is still being added  to on a daily basis with new work. Permissions is a pretty vague area  for me in Vista, but I have tried to give as much permissions as  possible to drive J: (another screendump, Drive J: seems to give the  most troubles).
Now you mention the xmp sidecarfiles: I have used  Photools iMatch before LR to manage my archive. I had thought of the  strategy to make all my files read-only, to protect them, and to use xmp  sidecars for ALL my files. I used iMatch to create them on import, so  virtually all my files have them, inclusing very old tif's and jpg's.  When I started working with Lightroom I unlocked all my files again to  make it possible to write IPTC to the files. Do you think all these xmp files could be the problem? It seems I'll have to do more testing....

Yes  I have deleted agprefs and lock files dozens of times now; I do it  every time before I try anything. My LR was downloaded yesterday from  the Adobe site.

Hope you can help, thanks,

Thijs


----------



## clee01l (Jun 27, 2011)

A Couple of quick comments. This is a puzzle.   I think by uninstalling and reinstalling LR3.4.1, you should get it linked to the proper DLLs.  your DLL versions are much the same as mine although you do have more installed which could be a function of the number of packages you've added.   MSVCR100.dll Comes in two flavors 32bit and WOW64bit. on your machine.  I would not have thought the Windows On Windows would come into play for LR. But I could be mistaken.

You show me permissions at the volume level.  While these appear to be fine, they may not trickle down to the folder and file level. You might reset them all and force then to set for folders and subfolders to see if that makes a difference. 

When recreating preferences, do you now have  'Automatically write Metadata Into XML' turned off?  iMatch XML files won't be the same as those needed and used by LR.  Unless LR is trying to create anes one of the same name, I still don't see a conflict here.


----------



## thijs (Jun 27, 2011)

Cletus,

So you do not think the dll is corrupted? I guess then not any of my catalogs would work?

What is the best way to set permissions?

I keep 'Automatically write Metadata Into XML' switched on, because otherwise managing my archive would make no sense: I would like to enter IPTC information to the files to be able to search for keywords, job identifier, etc. In my experience, saving metadata to files manually takes ages; I suspect LR updates ALL files, not only the ones that need updating.

My next step I guess will be looking into the permissions issue, and then do a test after I have deleted all xmp sidecar files (except those accompanying RAW files). That will be in appr 24 hrs.

Thanks, Thijs


----------



## thijs (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I've looked into the xmp sidecar issue, and discovered that most of these files were read-only! Somehow windows did not unlock them when I unlocked the folders they were in. I've now unlocked most of them in Win Explorer. First I searched for .xmp files, and then unlocked them.

I'll keep you posted, but its looking good so far, I have imported appr 60% of my images. I hope this will save me the painstaking task of selecting and deleting xmp sidecars that do not belong to raw images (I also have .tif files that are raw files, coming from Phase One backs).

Thijs


----------



## thijs (Jun 29, 2011)

After unlocking all files in my archive, I started importing in parts. The first 10K went well, another 10K made as well. Then I gave the command to import the rest of the 90K and in the morning I found this screen (see attachment). Apparently LR had crashed _after _import, because in the upper left corner there is the import result window.

*Again: can you make something out of the  Problem signature:*
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:    APPCRASH
  Application Name:    lightroom.exe
  Application Version:    3.4.1.10
  Application Timestamp:    4dd53458
  Fault Module Name:    MSVCR100.dll
  Fault Module Version:    10.0.30319.1
  Fault Module Timestamp:    4ba220dc
  Exception Code:    c0000005
  Exception Offset:    000000000003c0cc
  OS Version:    6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.1
  Locale ID:    1043
  Additional Information 1:    5ca4
  Additional Information 2:    ba688f72c98a045cbb0557d19fbdd701
  Additional Information 3:    cc84
  Additional Information 4:    b20a4a15350738f284806e58c3e11057

About the .xmp files:
Now they are writeable, so that is ruled out. The fact that LR crashes _after _import suggests that it crashes over creating thumbnails or previews from the recently imported files. Could there be the following conflict: I have files (maybe in the same folder) named  example.tif, example.jpg, and example.xmp. How  can LR tell whether the xmp belongs to the tif or to the jpg? 

Thijs


----------



## thijs (Jun 29, 2011)

I just came up with an idea to identify the xmp sidecar files that are superfluous and may cause the problem. Remember that in the past I created xmp sidecar files to ALL my files because I thought I could keep the files read-only and still add IPTC metadata to them.....  Now I would like to kill those superfluous sidecars without deleting the neccessary ones.
My idea is to select ALL my files (I think in Photo Mechanic for its efficiency) and a keyword to all files. Having done this, I will search in Win Explorer for all xmp files, and look for those that have not been modified by this action. Apparently, these are superfluous!

Anyone who can find a flaw in this plan? I'd like to know before I execute this!

I'll do a test on one (copy of a) folder first.

Thijs


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2011)

thijs said:


> At some poit there was a crash adding folders 160-174. So I went back to a backup, and added 170-174. Crashed again. Back to the backup, and only add 174: crash. I thought I was getting closer to the problem. But just to countercheck, I started a new catalog and added 170-174. Crash! Another new catalog, added 160-169: Crash!


   I'm just catching up with this thread, and this stood out - so is it working correctly if you don't import those specific folders?  I'm just wondering if there's something in those specific folders that it's falling over.


----------



## thijs (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm trying it right now: a new catalaog, set to 'Automatically Write Metadata into XML' , and then import all folders except 160-174. It will take a few hours, I'll let you now.

Thanks for joining in.

Thijs


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2011)

That'll be really interesting to see the result.  I should be around more again now - just catching up with myself!


----------



## thijs (Jun 29, 2011)

OK here are the results. I must say that these tests were done after I had deleted a part of the superfluous sidecar files.

New catalog, import folders 001-159, and 175-207.  No problem. 
What I did earlier was import 001-010, and 175-207, no problem, and then add 160-174, crash.
New catalog, import 001-010, and 170-175. No problem. Then add 011-169, crash.

These two actions would suggest that the problem(s) are in 160-169.

New catalog, import 160-169. No problem.  I never use smileys but now's the opportunity:hm:.

This all points at a size/capacity/overload/amount/memory problem. Next thing I'll try is delete all superfluous xmp sidecar files as planned, and rebuild a catalog of the entire archive at once.

Just to have a fresh start, because I'm approaching the point where I do not have overview of all clues. And because I'm hoping deleting the superfluous xmp's will do the trick.

@cletus: did you mention that LR can create xmp sidecar files?

T.


----------



## thijs (Jun 29, 2011)

While trying to give a keyword to all files in folder 170 (as a test for doing all my files), I ran across several tiff and psd files that would NOT let me write keywords with a metadata template in Bridge, containing only one keyword. I tried to do the same in the LR catalog containing this folder. I looked for images that did not yet have this keyword, and applied the keyword. Crash! I did not see a crash that was so directly related to one particular action yet, so I'll continue investigating in that direction. While trying agin in Bridge, Bridge crashed as well!!
The psd's seem to be written with 'maximize compatibility' off, because they have no preview in Bridge.

More tomorrow, it's close to midnight here. Lucky I don't have so much work this week....

T.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi thijs, that's a brilliant bit of detective work!  LR should have refused to import PSD that didn't have maximize compatibility turned on, so there may be something even stranger with those files - or perhaps they were created using other software that's clashing with Adobe software.


----------



## thijs (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm investigating further...  I went back to my backup on BluRays, and these do not give any problem. And they are made with maximized compatibility, in Photoshop CS3 and CS4. The versions that caused problems were in folders that did not include any superfluous xmp sidecar files, so I guess that was not the problem after all.

I guess some files were corrupted somewhere on the way. I copied them from DVDs and BDs onto an external harddisk. Then I made them all read-only. Then I imported them into iMatch from Photools (an archival application). Then I reset them to writeable, in order to have iMatch write keywords to some of them, in order to identify them in Lightroom. I may have done some fishy things or the iMatch may not be all too compatible with photoshop.

My problem now is how to identify the problematic files.... I might as well be better off buying a new external HD and start all over copying my disks there. But first I'll do some more test to be sure that this is the problem.

T.


----------



## thijs (Jun 30, 2011)

OK people, here's how it is now. I've found out that hundreds of files will not allow keywords to be written into them or their sidecar files, nor by Lightroom (crashes) or Bridge (error messages, crashes). I can repair the files by opening and resaving them in Photoshop. Butthis is not a workable solution. Although I can automate this in Photoshop, I'm still not sure whether this wil absolutely do away with all the problems.
Instead I'm going to buy a new external HD and reload all my DVD's and BD's onto it, and start from scratch. This will take a lot of time, but I can do it while I'm working on other things.

So this definitely lays LR off as suspect for these crashes, and I guess this thread could end here. I'll keep you posted on any interesting developments.

If anyone is interested in the nature of the corruption in the files: I've uploaded two CR2's with their sidecar files. They are consecutive shots from the same shoot, one will accept keywords, the other will not. Maybe there is among you an expert who can tell what went wrong..... the link to the files is  http://wtrns.fr/wrp4GHjdtO3Axq 


Thanks for your help so far,

Thijs


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 30, 2011)

Thijs, just d/loaded and tested the files.
Both files will accept keywords from both Bridge CS5.1 and from Lr3.4.1 on my Mac OS 10.5.8. No crashes or issues!!


----------



## thijs (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Geoff,

thanks for joining in and taking the time.
I just downloaded them myself and came up with the same result as you!  I'm really puzzled about what's causing this! So I went back to the files at their original location, and found out that after purging the Bridge cache, they would both accept keywords! I'm astonished that this would make such a difference; I thought it would only matter for displaying info about an image, not for the ability to write metadata to it. And I am ashamed that I did not check this before!

This sets me back in my search because maybe there's nothing wrong with my archive after all. But still the question is: what is causing these crashes in Lightroom? I'm going to investigate soem more and will post later,

Greetings from Amsterdam,

Thijs


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 1, 2011)

You will solve it mystery man!! 
Greetings from kiwiland!!


----------



## clee01l (Jul 1, 2011)

Thijs, Sorry, I've been away (Gotta take photos sometime you know).  I'll try to catch up and see where you stand, It does sound like you've been productively busy sleuthing.


----------



## thijs (Jul 1, 2011)

Finally, I have some relatively* *good news*!

I  had identified a set of 12 folders that caused LR to crash. Not after  importing, but while applying keywords. By creating new catalogs and  applying keywords to small groups of files at a time, I identified two  tif files, that caused LR to crash at applying keywords. *So, the theory of LR being overloaded by too many commands at a time is not true.*  Next, I reloaded older backups of these files from DVD. I always backup  files on DVD or BD because I was told HD is not a safe way to backup! I  am very happy to write here that *LR did not crash*! So  it is very likely that (one of) these files were damaged at some point.  It could be the locking and unlocking of the files, or something I did  to them in iMatch (like creating xmp sidecars for _every_ file. In short, I messed up 1.5Tb of files!

Knowing there were individual files causing the crash, I checked whether these were the _only_ files that are damaged. So I tried a bunch of other folders: crash.

I have reloaded the same set of folders from backup DVD and applied keywords to all of them in one go (3900 pcs), *NO PROBLEM!*

*Next  step is to reload all 90,000 files from DVDs and BlurayDiscs back to  the computer! And I do hope that no images were damaged before I backed  them up to the DVDs!

BTW: @ Geoff: I've uploaded another file  that cannot take keywords. It is a jpg, and I've checked it by  downloading it again first. I opened it on an XP laptop in Bridge,  applied a metadata template with a keyword, and Bridge gave an error and  crashed. So be prepared when you are going to look into this file. The  link is  http://wtrns.fr/w1aF4jGGtZ-vZO
And another upload of a  damaged tif, with its undamaged backup version. I've put them in  seperate folders in a zipfile, because they have the same name. http://wtrns.fr/9tk0Xp8rF32vbw 

Thijs Wolzak


----------



## thijs (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi team,

I've been having a problem starting LR since a few days. It crashes right after startup. I've done some trouble shooting, learning a lot from threads on your Forum! I think I have come up with the cause but do not know how to address it: I need some help.

In short: two of my catalogs crash my LR on start-up every time. I suspect checking _'Automatically Write Changes Into XMP'_ in the catalog settings has corrupted these catalogs, because that's when the problem started. These are my only catalogs that have .lrcat-journal files, and I understand that might be related to the aforementioned setting. It would also explain why LR crashes right away after startup: I understand that LR starts with executing 'old' actions that were saved in the journal file the last time LR was closed.

Questions:
- what could have caused the crash when checking the _'Automatically write Changes into XMP'_ checkbox? It happened appr. 1 second after that.
- how can I fix it? Can I just delete the .lrcat-journal file?

Thanks in advance!! Below I've written a more detailed report about the problem and my search for the cause.

Thijs


In more detail:
I'm using Lightroom mainly for the Library function. I use Bridge and PS for other functions. I have an archive, located on two external HD (WD MyBooks). I've created a catalog and imported the images, app 90,000 of them. As I was going through them, making collections, applying keywords, etc, it became unstable. At some point, it would crash after a few seconds after starting up. I discovered I could keep it running by selecting another folder in the Library right after startup. But the instability remained, and I decided to reinstall LR. This did not fix the problem, and I decided to create an new catalog and start from scratch. I had not done much work yet, so no big thing. All seemed to work, but now, a few weeks later, I'm having the same (or similar?) problem with my newly built catalog. It seems to have started after I had tried to set the preferences to 'Automatically Write Changes Into XMP'. As soon as I checked the checkbox, LR crashed. After that, LR shuts down right after starting up, every time. I can just see the black window saying which catalog is opening up, and then the Windows dialogue appears saying _'Adobe Photoshop Lightroom has stopped working'_, etc. The same problem did also occur on all other catalogs.

After reading some threads, I decided to do the following before each try to start LR while trouble shooting:
- delete agprefs and lock files
- start Lightroom with Ctrl key, and always test integrity on opening the catalog.

This narrowed down the problem to two catalogs. The other ones would open no prob.
On the two problem catalogs, the following happens every time: 
- integrity test is being done.
- the welcome dialog window about automatic updates and 'the five rules' comes up.
- but right away, behind the welcome dialog window, LR crashes, saying 'Adobe Photoshop Lightroom has stopped working', etc.

This is what I have tried until now with no result:
- uninstall LR 3.4, and an old 1.4 that was still on my computer, uninstall iMatch (to get rid of old drivers maybe?).
- created a new User Account with Admin rights.
- reinstalled a freshly downloaded 3.4. in this new account.
- I located 2 msvcr100.dll files on my computer, they were all version 10.0.30319.1  (one in System32 folder, one in SysWOW64)
- I started Windows in Safe Mode and started LR
All of this had no effect on the problem.

My system is generally very stable. I did have an instability problem with PS after upgrading Avast to the most recent version. After downgrading Avast the problem disappeared.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 1, 2011)

That is brilliant news Thijs, and some great detective work.  Well done!  I wonder whether iMatch put some non-standard data in the xmp's or something like that.


----------



## langstone (Oct 19, 2011)

*LR 3.5 crashes when writing Metadata*

Hi,

Just joined this forum having searched for the problem being discussed in this thread and was wondering if there had been any further developments.

I have problems with LR3.5 crashing on editing older files in my catalogue.

About the time this thread started june\july 2011 I came across the tip about swithching on the write to metadata switch in catalogue options but could not use it as LR crashed every time it was enabled.

I tried rebuilding catalogues and re-importing images and several other ideas which I cannot recall now, nothing worked so I left the switch off and proceeded as I was. I searched the internet for a solution and got nowhere.

Today I thought I switch the write metadata to xmp back on and it worked .

I started to tidy up the back catalogue whilst searching out some images to supply for web publicity for our hotel. All went well for a while then I started getting crashes from lightroom again. 

More internet searches found this informative thread.

I also use Imatch.

Any new images I can catalogue in Imatch and write to XMP in Imatch and then edit in LR with no problems but sometimes I'll finsd an older image I want to tweak and this may cause LR3.5 to crash attempting to edit in bridge Bridge and PS5 also causes crashes. 

Deleting the xmp file cures the problem I can then apply my edits and away I go.

 I'm therefore wondering if the problem is older xmp files created by a previous version of Imatch or LR or Bridge.

Is there a way of telling which program last accessed the XMP data?

The Images I'm currently having problems with were taken back in 2004 and 2005 and were probably downloaded using downloader pro, which I still use, then developed to tif or jpeg in Phase one or possibly Breezebrowser though I am nowadays removing these old stored Jpegs and recreating as necessary in LR3.

Regards

Mark


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Mark, welcome to the forum!

So is it the raw files that are crashing LR or the TIFFs?  

If it's the raw files, you can open the xmp files in a text editor to see what they contain.  If it's TIFFs, I'm interested in seeing one of the crashing ones, as I'm tracking some possible TIFF issues.


----------



## hanbav (Dec 13, 2011)

*New to LR and suffering crashes for the same reason as described here*

Hi all and Victoria, that's my first post here.
I found this forum by reading Victoria's book 
I am coming with 35' pics from ThumbsPlus over IMatch to Lightroom.
I have copied about 25' metadata-records with categories=hierarchical keywords, Title, Caption, Ratings and Labels.
Most of my files are jpg, some tif. No Raw. Some short videos.
With the exception of 440 (!) photos that cause a crash and about 50 that are rejected by LR (corrupt ...) the rest of the 25' is in the catalog, all meta-data ok, no problem on writing back metadata. IMatch has no problem with all of them whatsoever.

As soon as I activate the option *'automatically write changes into XMP', LR crashes*.
When I try to *manually save* Metadata of one of the 440 files that show the arrow down, LR crashes.
I have exported those files as catalog only (linking to the original files) and with a copy of the files.
Both crash like described.
Three other catalogs without those files are ok, no problem with activating the write option.
I did not find any rule (common features) for those files.
They are tif and jpg, old and new, from different cameras. 
They are all from folders with other photos that make no problem and were written by IMatch in the same process.
I can see all those files in grid, compare, survey, filmstrip, loupe.
ExifTool reads metadata with no obvious problem. 
Explorer shows them including metadata.


----------



## hanbav (Dec 22, 2011)

Version 3.6 did cure this problem for me. 
I was near to stop using LR.
Even on exporting such special pictures LR crashed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey hanbav, sorry for the delay replying.  I'm a tad otherwise occupied at the minute!  Glad to hear you managed to get it sorted - is it all working ok now?


----------

